# BMW Motorrad shows two-digit growth in July 2013 and attains record sales level.



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Munich.* From January 2013 to July inclusive, BMW Motorrad delivered a total of 76,182 (prev. yr: 69,329 units) motorcycles and maxi-scooters to customers, 9.9 % more than in the previous year. Of these, 11,241 (prev. yr: 10,140 units) vehicles were delivered in the month of July, a rise of 10.9% and the best result ever recorded in a July month. The undisputed sales winner was the new, water-cooled R 1200 GS, with 17.296 units sold. Germany continues to be BMW Motorrad's strongest individual market by some distance, followed by the USA, Italy, France, Brazil, and the UK.

Heiner Faust, head of sales and marketing at BMW Motorrad said, 'after our record sales for the first half of the year 2013, our July result is extremely pleasing. With 11,241 vehicles sold, we are 10.9% above the already strong July result of 2012. There has never been a July in which we have sold so many vehicles. As of July, we are slightly 10% above the previous year's level and are on course for a new sales record for 2013. The R 1200 GS has emerged as an extremely strong starter in terms of sales. This model leads the BMW Motorrad rankings list of best-selling models by some distance. All in all, we can be absolutely satisfied with our model mix so far. For example, after the big GS, our best selling motorcycles are the F 700 GS and F 800 GS/GS Adventure mid-class enduros, at 12.289 units sold, and this despite a significant widening of the competitors' field. Our K 1600 GT und GTL luxury touring models sold 5.141 up to and including July. Also doing well are the S 1000 RR and HP4 with a total of 6.254 units sold and the maxi-scooters with 6.531units. A total of 11.574 customers chose the R 1200 RT, R 1200 GS Adventure and R 1200 R, which are still supplied with the air-cooled boxer engine.


----------



## BeemerMikeTX (Jun 6, 2010)

You're welcome, BMW. Glad I could help. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------

